# September 2013 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator

*Congratulations to September's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, ParaIndy!*

ParaIndy (33 votes)


----------



## Administrator

QHriderKE (15 votes)


----------



## Administrator

caljane (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator

scubadreams (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator

LoveDressage (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

LadyChevalier (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Lilley (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

WesternRider88 (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

AngieLee (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

SouthernTrailsGA (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

thatkrayz (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

As You Wish (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

womack29 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

littrella (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

KigerQueen (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

HippoLogic (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Tazzie (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

ryster2000 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Rachel1786 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

barrelbeginner (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Horses4Healing (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Horsecrazy4ever (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

sadiescreek (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Nokotaheaven (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Glynnis (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

TheatricalAffair (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

daddyspaycheck (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

LesandLily (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

MysterySparrow (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

QuietHeartHorses (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

commonfish (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Missy May (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Jessabel (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

thorson (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

jmike (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

mrstorres2566 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

bitinsane (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

darkiss4428 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

HowClever (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Live2Ride15 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

jmc (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

BarrelBunny (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

ponyluver420 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Elizabeth Bowers (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

joseeandjade11 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Roperchick (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

HalleysComet (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

smguidotti (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

CandyCanes (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Viranh (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

tempest (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

DriftingShadow (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

PaintedMare (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

PaintHorseMares (0 votes)


----------



## loosie

Are we allowed to share these pics??


----------



## loosie

The paint horse with the 'wind farm' in the background... is that in Gippsland, Toora by any chance?


----------



## ParaIndy

Yungster said:


> *Congratulations to September's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, ParaIndy!*
> 
> ParaIndy (33 votes)


I can't believe it!!! Thanks everyone!!


----------

